# Hunting for old beer cans and bottles



## midwestmedic (Sep 26, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has ever found any old trash dumps while they were out hunting?. My brother and I collect old beer cans and bottles from Michigan. I am stationed at Ft. Bliss TX. now, but I come up to Michigan at least once a year to look for bottles and cans. It may sound strange but it is a fun hobby. I would really be interested if anyone knew of any locations or directions to any of these old dumps.
I will be in the Upper and lower peninsula in Oct and any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks

Jay.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

We were up in the U.P. not too long ago to grade the grounds around camp which was a lumber company cookshack/bunkhouse decades ago and found all kinds of buried junk like cans and bottles. We tossed them into the garbage not thinking anyone might be looking for them. The U.P. has junk everywhere from people long long gone-all you have to do is wander. There's an old bus body North of McMillan that had caught on fire many moons ago and the owners just left it there. It has since turned into a rusting hulk that continues to be pushed farther back into the woods when they grade the back roads. Too bad since the U.P. is such a relatively untouched gem.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

We used to find old logging camps in the west end of the U.P. Especially in the Sturgeon River Gorge. We picked up a few old glass jars and a cople of other unique things, but there was lots of stuff left. I would think the Yoop is full of sites like that.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I have well over 1000 cans boxed and doing NOTHING for me. If you are a young person that wants certain cans, PM Me.
I am laughing because in the early '70's, Dad and 23 others bought 24 cases of beer. Each recieved 1 can of each brand.....
Need I say much more except that he (Dad) still laughs about the days after.(TG for Charman):lol:
Dad was in National Guard so we hunted the Grayling area for cans and I remember a Alties(?) can I found all rusted but I was a KING for the day.
Good Luck.


----------



## midwestmedic (Sep 26, 2009)

My brother and I have had good luck in the U.P. There is a lot of old stuff up there. We also look for abandoned campgrounds and old deer camps, we use our metal detectors and find cans buried by hunters and campers years ago. When we see an old deer hanger nailed up in the woods on public hunting areas we usually find stuff there. There have been some old township dumps found that have had lots of old stuff in them too. It's hard to beat a sunny mid October day in Northern Michigan, the desert gets kind of old with no seasons. I can't wait to get back up there.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

I filled the back of my kayak on Saturday with old cans and bottles that I found along the bottom of Huron River at Island Lake Rec area...and there's still plenty more where they came from...but I don't think that's what you meant


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Be cautious sifting through those old dump sites. Some of them have become home to the more modern problem of dumping leftover Meth chemicals. VERY DANGEROUS!


----------



## midwestmedic (Sep 26, 2009)

I forgot to say, the cans we look for are the steel ones that you needed an opener to open, or the cans that have a cone top like a brake fluid can. The 50's cans Goebel, Pfeiffer, Frankenmuth, Strohs, Drewrys and many others. That were brewed or sold in Michigan.


----------



## MICHIGANREDNECK (Sep 15, 2009)

up in glennie there is a boat launch down pine acres down a little tril right to the ausable river at five channels dam and m65 go down to the boat launch and walk th e trail back and just start walking into the woods guaranteed to find some old cans in decent shape i find them when i hunt all the time especially if u walk all the way back to the point !! good luck happy findings


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

MICHIGANREDNECK said:


> up in glennie there is a boat launch down pine acres down a little tril right to the ausable river at five channels dam and m65 go down to the boat launch and walk th e trail back and just start walking into the woods guaranteed to find some old cans in decent shape i find them when i hunt all the time especially if u walk all the way back to the point !! good luck happy findings


Uh....what?


----------



## J Willay (Jul 12, 2009)

Im always finding bottles and cans in the woods, old pop bottles way before my time, and beer cans, PM me and let me know, ill start saving them, maybe ill ship them to you.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

I forgot to ask, Is there a special youth season for this?


----------



## leesecw (Jul 15, 2006)

The area that Michiganredneck is referring to is a skid in launch on moonshed bay. Youhave to follow the two track all the way to the end. Its down on the end of the road to the right just after you cross the 5 channel dam heading north. Towards the end you need to follow the dirt track to the right. The end of the road to the left is private. There are old campsites all over back in there but the old ones were closed and the few that exist on the water yet are federal forestry campsites. I can recall the types back in there that you would be looking for when I was a kid {Im 56 now} Those cans would be all rusted and gone by now. Those would be in campsite dumps from deer hunters and also fishermaen and just outright partyers on the backwaters. Ive walked back in there many times hunting but the trash piles Ive seen are nothing more than rusted chunks now.


----------



## UPHuntr (Feb 24, 2009)

I had a huge beer can collection back in the early 80's. When my parents moved I just took them out of the closet and threw them away. I did however keep my full set of Schmidt cans with all the wildlife and outdoor scenes. Might take them to the deer camp this year.


----------



## midwestmedic (Sep 26, 2009)

Condition of old cans in Michigan can be pretty good. The closer you get to Ohio and Indiana the condition gets worse. The central and northern lower peninsula are good for condition, along with the entire U.P.
The sandy soil preserves cans quite well, the water drains in quickly, and low iron the soil. If you are lucky enough to find old campgrounds or hunting camps where the cans were buried, the condition is usually pretty nice. MI is one of the best states to find beer cans, lots of beer, lots of beer drinkers, good condition.


----------



## tjstebb (Jun 5, 2006)

Try the Detroit area i hear on here that place is a DUMP :lol::lol:



tjstebb


----------



## maroon89 (Feb 23, 2007)

I've found some old flat tops and even a few cone tops in the UP. One is named "Menominee Champion" it is a cone-top brewed in Menominee, Michigan.

Another is called Silver Creme. Many others from WI.


----------

